# Gaming-PC für 4K gesucht



## Caddie (11. April 2020)

*Gaming-PC für 4K gesucht*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe seit mehreren Jahren einen PC, der nun wohl allmählich in Altersteilzeit muss:



Mainboard: Gigabyte H77-D3H
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3450 CPU @ 3.10GHz
RAM: G.Skill 32 GB DDR3 (4 x 8 GB mit 800MHz)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 mit 8 GB
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series mit 120 GB für Windows und Programme
HD1: WDC WD15EARS-00MVWB0 mit 1,5 TB
HD2: WDC WD6400AAKS-65A7B0 mit 640 GB als temporäre Einheit für Downloads oder so
Monitor: AG271QG4 mit 144 Hertz für Auflösung bis 2.560 x  1.440

Diesen würde ich nun gern gegen einen 4K-Gaming-Pc eintauschen, für den ich mir folgende Komponenten heraus gesucht habe:



Mainboard: ASRock B450 Steel Legend
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
RAM: 2 x 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: 8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
SSD: 1000GB Samsung 860 QVO 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
HDD1: 3000GB WD Red WD30EFRX 64MB 3.5
Netzteil: 650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum
Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG6 RGB mit Sichtfenster schwarz
Monitor 28" (71,12cm) Samsung U28E590D

Dies bringt mich nun zu drei entscheidenden Fragen:



Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf 4K überhaupt und wird das mit dem neuen System auch einige Jahre funktionieren?
Was haltet ihr von der Konfiguration, die aktuell ca. 1.770 € kosten würde?! Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Und was könnte ich für den alten PC noch bekommen, wenn ich diesen verkaufe?!

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Antworten!
Caddie


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2020)

4K lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Du musst selbst mit einer RTX 2070 Super bei den Details einiges runterdrehen, und dann kannst auch gleich bei WQHD bleiben mit höheren Detailstufen. Hinzu kommt, dass die Publisher ihre Games weiterhin noch eher auf Full-HD auslegen werden. D.h. sie versuchen, die Games so gestalten, das ein ordentlicher PC bei Full-HD hohe FPS-Werte schafft - bei 4K bleiben dann aber nur nur ca 30% der FPS übrig. Umgekehrt: würden die Publisher die Games SO gestalten, dass eine 2070 Super bei hohen Details locker 70 FPS schafft, dann würden sich die Leute mit Full-HD oder WQHD kaputtärgern, weil das Game bei denen mit über 100 FPS läuft - und ärgern würden sie sich, weil sie genau wissen, dass für IHRE Auflösung die Grafik noch mehr Details bieten könnte, damit sie trotzdem mit 60-70 FPS läuft  

Ansonsten passen die Teile ganz gut, nur das Netzteil ist weit übertrieben. 500W reichen mehr als dicke, solange du ein Markenmodell wie von be quiet nimmst. Bei der SSD würde ich vlt eher eine M.2-SSD mit PCIe-Anbindung nehmen, die über 2000MB/s schafft.


Den alten PC zu bewerten ist schwer - was du aber machen könntest wäre, dass du die Teile einzeln verkaufst. In dem Fall könntest du dann zB auch das alte Netzteil behalten.


----------



## Caddie (11. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Spricht dann eher wohl dafür noch etwas zu warten und vorerst auf 4K Gaming zu verzichten. 
Dachte halt, dass es ein realistischer Sprung ist, denn wenn ich manchmal auf youtube Videos von Cities Skylines in 4K sehe, dann sieht das schon echt heftig anders aus als bei mir.

Dann werden halt die Euros noch zusammen gehalten und artig gewartet bis die Hersteller da entsprechend mitziehen. Und solang läuft RDR 2 eben noch in WQHD bei mir.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2020)

Caddie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Spricht dann eher wohl dafür noch etwas zu warten und vorerst auf 4K Gaming zu verzichten.
> Dachte halt, dass es ein realistischer Sprung ist, denn wenn ich manchmal auf youtube Videos von Cities Skylines in 4K sehe, dann sieht das schon echt heftig anders aus als bei mir.


 Mal doof gefragt: wie soll man das denn so genau sehen können, wenn du noch gar keinen 4K-Monitor hast? ^^     Evtl hatte derjenige auch zusätzlich noch Mods installiert, die die Grafik verbessern? Und bei Skylines kann es durchaus auch besser aussehen UND eine RTX 2070 Super reicht aus.

Du kannst ja mal intern mit den neuen Komponenten das Game oder auch Games allgemein in 4K berechnen lassen und schauen, wie gut es dann läuft. Wenn es von den FPS dann noch passt, kannst du natürlich auch nen 4K-Monitor holen. Und die Games, die nicht gut genug laufen, kannst du ja dann in WQHD spielen, und der Monitor streckt das Bild dann auf Vollformat.

Ich würde aber nicht damit RECHNEN, dass eine 2070 Super für 4K und dabei gleichzeitig die Details, die du gern hättest, ausreicht.


----------



## Caddie (11. April 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal doof gefragt: wie soll man das denn so genau sehen können, wenn du noch gar keinen 4K-Monitor hast? ^^



Monitor nicht, aber TV ;o)


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2020)

Caddie schrieb:


> Monitor nicht, aber TV ;o)


  ach so, ok      klar sieht es da besser aus - es kostet halt Leistung. Und ob du noch nen klaren Unterschied siehst zwischen WQHD und 4K, wenn du dann "nur" am Monitor sitzt, ist eine andere Frage. Bei Games, bei denen 2070 Super für 4K gut reicht, sieht es sicher besser aus. Aber zB RDR 2, da kann es sein, dass es zwar "schärfer" ist, aber dafür weniger Details, da es sonst ruckelt. RDR2 schafft die RTX 2070 Super in WQHD und vollen Details nämlich mit "nur" um die 45 FPS.


----------

